# I Am Well And Truly Done For Now ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These are still eyes closed tiny tots needing fed every 3 hours or so .. There was no choice for me today other than to bring them home and do my best .. 

Darling little ones that were just about done for when they were found today .. dehydrated and very hungry .. Details tomorrow if anyone is interested ..










Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Three kittens every three hrs. is time consuming. I think that your day must be a lot longer than mine. Where do you get those longer days?

I never have been able to figure out how you do it. The kittens are adorable, and being a nosy member, I'd like all the detales.

Bless you T.W..


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*baby kittens*



TAWhatley said:


> These are still eyes closed tiny tots needing fed every 3 hours or so .. There was no choice for me today other than to bring them home and do my best ..
> 
> Darling little ones that were just about done for when they were found today .. dehydrated and very hungry .. Details tomorrow if anyone is interested ..
> 
> ...


terry you deserve sainthood,,i bow in your presence,..omg--they look like three we have (12-days old today)-eyes open,,you will be in hibernation mode with babies for a few weeks--do-you- use that hartz brand premade kitten milk,,keep the clavamox handy..god bless -james waller


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

*what beautiful cali-kitties!*

Holding you and the kittens in the Light, Terry. 
I'm so glad you are able to take care of them. 
(my house is full; I have 5 cats, all refugees, and wish I could have more)



TAWhatley said:


> These are still eyes closed tiny tots needing fed every 3 hours or so .. There was no choice for me today other than to bring them home and do my best ..
> 
> Darling little ones that were just about done for when they were found today .. dehydrated and very hungry .. Details tomorrow if anyone is interested ..
> 
> Terry


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Any chance of finding a nursing cat at a local shelter with only one or two kittens? Any young children around on summer vacation who would enjoy taking over the duties during the day? I admire your stamina and agree that there are just not enough hours in the day! Good luck with the endeavor -


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so cute and so much work. By the time you're done you start all over again.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Three little kittens that lost their mittens were hungry and cold. they got saved and found themselves at Terry's house which was way better than finding their mittens, so they jumped for joy, or maybe just a little mew for a bottle. hang in there, it is like haveing a human baby sometimes with the sleep deprivation. I feel for ya.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are adorable and really pretty! Hope they thrive!!

Thank you for your care and concern for all Gods creatures!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautifull babies - they are so fortunate to end up in your care!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

They are so beautiful. Remind me of my Penny.

You have so much on your plate.

Hope they will do well. Good luck with them.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Terry!

Regarding your question..."if we are interested." Uh, let me put it this way...do most bears live in the woods?! I can definitely say, *YES!*..we ARE intrested!  

ALL adorable "ladies!" 

SENDING LOVING HUGS AND SCRITCHES AND THOUGHTS TO GROW UP BIG AND STRONG!

And, LOVE and HUGS and ADMIRATION and RESPECT - to you - for ALL YOU DO!!

Shi with Twiggy and Timmy, who also send their BEST!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

You shouldn't need to bottle feed them over night, but maybe once in the middle of the night (because of their poor condition). My brother bottle fed 4 kittens from 2wks of age, though they were in good condition to start out with.

Terry, I don't know how you find enough time in the day!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Aww, good luck with the little angels. You are a big angel.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*For The 1000th Time....kuddos To Terry!*

Very Special Blessings Upon You, Dear Angel Terry!

The Babies Are Adorable And Sure To Feel As If They Arrived In Heaven!
I Can Picture Them Singing In Their Sweet Dreams, "in The Arms Of The Angels"
That's What You've Always Been To God's Beloved Creatures.

Please Do Take Care Of Yourself With Extra Vitamins...esp. Vit. C...some Red Panex Ginseng (liquid Form) Will Also Do Well. I Agree With Possibly Trying To Get Some Youngin Angels To Help You Out!

You're In My Prayers This Night, Dear Angel.

And, Of Course, I'd Love To See More Pics As Well As 'good News' Updates!....when You Have Time After Some Rest, Though!!! Looking forward to the names you have or will pick!

Thanks So Much For All You Do....God Surely Will Bless You! Amen!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments and concern for the kittens!

As many of you know I have been working with a cat rescue person to try and trap all the feral cats in the area immediately around the office where I work three days a week. We started trapping early this year and have thus far gotten about 35 cats and kittens out of there. All the kittens (except these three) went into a rescue network where they are being fostered and will find wonderful forever homes. I, personally, have adopted thus far 17 juvenile and adult cats that we trapped. Most of them are wild, wild, wild and only now starting to realize that I am not going to hurt them and am their daily food and maid service twice per day.

The wonderful cat rescue lady I've been working with is not only unemployed right now but no longer has a functioning vehicle, so we've been kind of out of the cat rescue business for the past three weeks or so.

About 3:30 PM on Monday a nice young man that works for a company located on the street behind my office showed up at the front gate with a Calico kitten that was near death. I thanked him profusely and made up some home grown electrolytes for the little one and started praying for it to survive. About 15 minutes later the same young man was back with two more kittens .. another Calico and the little gray fellow with the tan splash on the head. More emergency care and then finally home with the three as I did not feel I should call on my cat rescue friend given her current situation.

Obviously we missed trapping a female of kitten bearing age, and these three little ones came into being. I don't know if the Mom was just too young to know how to care for the kittens or if something has happened to her .. I fear the latter as the area is very busy in vehicular traffic and not particularly cat friendly for the most part.

I haven't had kittens this young to care for since about 1989 .. 20 years is a long time, but it all came back, and I think we're doing OK. I did call a dear friend last night to double check my infant kitten care facts and was pleased that I had remembered just about everything. Still, this is a BIG undertaking for me along with the baby birds that are still coming in and all the rest that are here. I'm definitely ready to go to bed tonight! 

As to how I manage to do it .. I don't really know .. it's just a matter of I HAVE to do it and somehow get myself well enough organized and geared up to at least try and pull it off each day. It's not easy .. there are at least 2 1/2 hours to 3 hours of "chores" each morning that need to be done before leaving for work and another 1 1/2 to 2 hours each evening .. the kittens are now added to that, but it isn't that much more time or effort.

Tomorrow should be a real hoot going to work .. a box of baby birds and all their food and utensils PLUS now a box of kittens and all their stuff. 

Thankfully, the owner of the company I work for is my husband's nephew and this bird and animal stuff is now old hat to them at the office. He knew when I agreed to work there that there would be birds and animals coming to work with me and more coming in during the day. I am very grateful that he puts up with this. He and his wife bring Jack to work with them everyday (Labrador Retriever), so with Jack and all my little creatures, it's sort of like working in either a zoo or an animal shelter while actually conducting the business of the company (repossession agency and tow company).

Having now had a chance to really see these kittens and care for them, I am guessing them to be about 6-8 days old .. eyes just opening today. I had previously thought they were a bit older. They were flea infested, so I've been flea combing like crazy at each feeding and think I've gotten most of the fleas off.

I'm concerned about them not peeing and pooping like they should when stimulated but also think that they may have been so far down that there's not much that is passing through them as yet. If there is still a doubt in my mind tomorrow, then we will be off to my vet .. I did talk to him today about the kittens and even though he is a kind a gentle man .. he laughed and told me I would be very, very tired soon!  Heck! I'm very, very tired now!

More pics in a day or so .. got to finish reading posts here and then do kitten feeding and make sure all the new arrivals from today are all tucked in as they should be ..

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the update! Taking care of such little bitties is indeed very intense. Please remember to allocate adequate time for yourself to eat and sleep!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Your Amazing! Thats all I can say. After reading of your day, I am worn out.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Awwww, they're adorable! I love tortoiseshells! Are they two girls and a boy?

About the fleas, my vet gave some advice that saved a lot of combing. He said very young kittens could have a single drop of 'Advantage' placed on the back of their neck, so I tried it and never looked back!

Bless you for taking them in. When they eventually let you get some sleep, we'd love to hear how they're getting on.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Decision Time Tomorrow ..*

These kittens are doing well, and I've made the fatal mistake of becoming very, very attached to them. The cat rescue lady now has a somewhat functioning vehicle again, and we are setting two traps near my office tomorrow. There are two cats that I know of that we need to trap, and if we get them, then I will need to give them a home.

The cat lady has made it very clear that she can put the kittens into a foster home and find them good forever homes. My brain knows that I should give the kittens up tomorrow for their own good, but my silly old heart is already breaking at the thought of not having them any longer.

Seems that even if you are supposedly older and wiser that it is still difficult at times to do the really right thing.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Terry, I just felt my heart crack. 
I know that feeling, and have not been very good at giving up any of my babies. I guess I never became the wiser. But I have learned from you, because somewhere I remember you saying to give up the ones that will be able to find homes, and save the space for the ones that no one will want.

Tuffin up...you'll have those spaces filled in hot second.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Terry!!

AGAIN, my admiration and respect for all you do!!

SENDING ALL MY BEST.

Have a question...does your area do TNR (Trap/Neuter/Return)? The reason behind this is to stabalize and prevent the cats procreating and new cats from moving into the area to fill a void. 

Of course, it would mean that someone would have to feed them. I don't know your circumstances. Just hope that people don't keep "dumping" or abandoning their cats! Happening a lot around here! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi with Twiggy and Timmy sending their greetings!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It's not surprising that you fell for those little fur-faces, especially with the intensive care they required. After dealing with all the wild, feral adults, sweet little kittens are hard to resist! Remember, you don't always have to take the tough cases. Sometimes you need to reward yourself!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Remember with fleas you can wrap them in a warm towel from the dryer for 30 seconds, then shake the towel outside or put into a plastic bag. This works very, very well, especially for young kittens.  I'm glad they're doing so well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Slight Reprieve Today ..*

The cat lady was supposed to be at my work today at 10 AM to leave off the traps and take the kittens .. she called at 7:30 and was already there leaving off the traps. Obviously I wasn't there yet. Thus, I have the kittens for at least today and tomorrow as I won't be working up there again until Wednesday. Things have gotten complicated .. my niece wants to adopt the little gray boy .. that would usually be great news but she has a grandson that is an absolute holy terror, and I don't want a small animal anywhere near him. I really don't know how to tell Cathi that she can't have the kitten .. she is one of the owners of the company I work for as well as my niece and has been practically knocking me down to go and care for the kittens and is doing a fine job of it. I just know that I don't want that kitten in her household with the grandson who visits often. If the grandson wasn't in the picture I would be thrilled for Cathi to adopt the kitten.

So, I've got a big quandry here and need to figure it out before Wednesday.

Meanwhile the kittens are doing well, and I'll try to get some pics tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Tnr ..*

Yes, Shi, TNR is very big around here, but it just isn't an option for these cats. The area is too busy vehicular wise .. big auto transports, tow trucks, etc. and nobody wants the cats around. There is also nobody in the area willing to feed them, so it's get them out, fixed, and to me if they are juveniles or adults or into the rescue network if they are kittens. This is and will be a never ending problem. I feel like I'm stymied here, but I've done about all I can do .. I can take another 4 or so juveniles or adults, but that's it as the cat condo will be very full by then. Any others will have to be TNR or euthanized, and I refuse to trap them only to kill them, so it's TNR and they need to be very lucky cats to survive from then on. This stuff just kills me ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> Remember with fleas you can wrap them in a warm towel from the dryer for 30 seconds, then shake the towel outside or put into a plastic bag. This works very, very well, especially for young kittens.  I'm glad they're doing so well.


Good tip, MJ! I know that this does work.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> It's not surprising that you fell for those little fur-faces, especially with the intensive care they required. After dealing with all the wild, feral adults, sweet little kittens are hard to resist! Remember, you don't always have to take the tough cases. Sometimes you need to reward yourself!


Thank you, Terri! It's just a bit tough here right now .. I'll get it figured and worked out. It's kind of "No good deed goes unpunished" .. I'm kinda in that mode right now. 

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sure you will do the right thing for those kitties Terry.
It is so hard to make those kind of decisions. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry.

In regards to the future home for the grey kitty: honesty is the best policy-as always-but you can leave out the fact of the childs personality. Your concern is genuine. Just discuss it with her as you would anyone who has a young child. 

I understand how hard it is to give these sweeties up, because they are like YOUR babies as you are their mother now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> These kittens are doing well, and I've made the fatal mistake of becoming very, very attached to them. The cat rescue lady now has a somewhat functioning vehicle again, and we are setting two traps near my office tomorrow. There are two cats that I know of that we need to trap, and if we get them, then I will need to give them a home.
> 
> The cat lady has made it very clear that she can put the kittens into a foster home and find them good forever homes. My brain knows that I should give the kittens up tomorrow for their own good, but my silly old heart is already breaking at the thought of not having them any longer.
> 
> ...


that is how one becomes the old cat lady with a million cats... I know how you feel hang in there.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Terry.
> 
> In regards to the future home for the grey kitty: honesty is the best policy-as always-but you can leave out the fact of the childs personality. Your concern is genuine. Just discuss it with her as you would anyone who has a young child.
> 
> I understand how hard it is to give these sweeties up, because they are like YOUR babies as you are their mother now.



I DEFINITELY agree with Treesa!! As much as Cathi would like the kitten, her circumstances with the child is a big NO NO! AND, if she did get a kitten, I feel it would be a disaster waiting to happen.!

Don't know how well you know Cathi, but you may have to be a little "more" honest than usual...

Good luck and we are all behind you. 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*The Kittens Today ..*




























Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ADORABLE!!! 

You have done a wonderful job raising them.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I was just thinking we needed updated pics. Look how shiny their fur is now! You take such excellent care of your charges. Bet they have the cutest little mews.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like you have three little girls there...I want to scrunch them and kiss them!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

_Usually_ tri-colored cats are females. There have been reported male calicos but usually they are sterile.

Even as very young kittens, one can sometimes tell if male or female. Looking under the tail, the males look like 2 dots: *:* and the females are a dot/slash...similar to: *;*. 

Your kittens are sure adorable, Terry!

Give them Love, Hugs and Scritches from us...

Shi/Twiggy/Timmy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Kittens Still Here .. I Am SO Tired ..*

Cripes .. I've got kittens and baby birds up the you know what .. I am SOOOO tired. Kittens are fine .. baby birds are fine .. me .. I'm NOT fine .. I'm TIRED .. going to bed in a minute or two and will be back tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Saint Terry! You are SERIOUSLY AMAZING! The kittens are adorable! And the fact that they're playing is proof they're thriving. You are amazing!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Of course, you're tired - it was almost midnight!  And we know the babies get you up very early. Hope you are able to sneak in a nap today!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Okay .. Okay .. They're Still Here AND ..*

their names are:

Boomer, Mouse, and TinkaBean (don't ask cuz I don't know why .. it just fit).

I guess I have three housecats in the making here .. Sorry to say that I just couldn't part with them and haven't 

Eyes are open, they are very active, peeing and pooping well, and I'm hooked .. new pics soon!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> their names are:
> 
> Boomer, Mouse, and TinkaBean (don't ask cuz I don't know why .. it just fit).
> 
> ...


Oh, Terry...how wonderful that you keeping them-they are quite lucky.

I can't wait to see the updated pics of your "furry" kids.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Gee, Terry...*why* am I NOT surprised!! ROFL _had a feelin'...._

Wishing them ALL just the BESTEST!! My Twiggy and Timmy send MEOW GREETINGS and wish them all the best too!!

Will look forward to future updates!!

AND, DO take care of yourself!! Your animals and birds depend on you!!

AND, so do we!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent!!! You deserved an attaboy, and those kittens are so adorable!!!

I am in the process of reading Animals Make Us Human by Temple Grandin. In the chapter on cats, she mentions, "...Cats get along very well inside captive cat colonies...dozens of cats in a room the size of an ordinary bedroom...But none of them were fighting...These were all adult rescue cats with different life histories..."

This sounds very much like your cat condo. Don't know if you were already aware of this or just figured it out on your own!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, they are very adorable and I can see why you had a hard time parting with them so soon. You've done a wonderful job w/them and they are truly
precious.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How wonderful. I am so glad you are keeping them.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> I am in the process of reading Animals Make Us Human by Temple Grandin. In the chapter on cats, she mentions, "...Cats get along very well inside captive cat colonies...dozens of cats in a room the size of an ordinary bedroom...But none of them were fighting...These were all adult rescue cats with different life histories..."
> 
> This sounds very much like your cat condo. Don't know if you were already aware of this or just figured it out on your own!


That's very interesting Terri .. I had never seen that in writing but tis true .. somehow they know that they have come to their last and permanent place to live and they know that they have to get along. It's obvious to me that all being spayed and neutered makes this much easier, but it's still pretty amazing how they do get along.

Melonhead still hisses and spats at me but then comes and rubs around my legs .. go figure .. Melonhead is one of the feral rescues .. a HUGE tomcat with a head the size of a small melon ..

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> their names are:
> 
> Boomer, Mouse, and TinkaBean (don't ask cuz I don't know why .. it just fit).
> 
> ...


I am just about that good at giving up my babies. They are adorable Terry!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

As someone said, you deserve to reward yourself with some "easy" babies and enjoy them!!! Not that raising kittens is easy, don't get me wrong. . . They are just too cute for words. I can't wait to see them growing up!


----------

